# andes



## N84C (Sep 13, 2006)

does anyone have any information on the above ship which my father sailed on between 23-1-88/26-5-88 all i know its a container ship which was owned by part of the furness withy company and was registed in liverpool?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Andes* was a 1900 TEU container ship, built by Hyundai in1984. She was registered as being owned by Furness Withy (Shipping) Ltd., and was entered into the Pacific Steam Navigation Service, from Europe to the west coast of South America. She was one of the founding vessels of the EUROSAL partnership, whereby they were able (sadly) to get rid of twenty proper ships and instead use seven container ships on the route. FW having been sold by Tung to Hamburg-Sud, I guess she is still part of that company, unless someone knows different.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Still trading as CAP BLANCO,ex CGM MAGELLAN ex ANDES.
*IMO number:*8220345
*Name of ship:*CAP BLANCO
*Call Sign:*9HJQ6
*Gross tonnage:*32150
*Type of ship:*Container Ship
*Year of build:*1984
*Flag:*Malta
*Status of ship:*In Service
*Registered owner:*DOT SHIPPING
*Address:*MALTA
*Ship manager:*OFER SHIPS HOLDING
*Address:*9, Andre Saharov Street, Haifa ISRAEL
*Last update:*24-04-2006

Source of piccie unknown, just in one of my unknown vessels files


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy N84C,
Sorry that I deleted your PM, by accident, you are very welcome, mate.
Glad being able to help solving this request.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Have posted photo of container ship Andes in the gallery,dont know if this is the one you are after.
cheers.


----------

